# Milk Crates



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

found this enormous stash behind the servo,










now i dont actually use them but it raised 2 questions

1 how many people who use a milk crate actually nicked one?

2 if you wired all these together and put some besser blocks in the bottom ones wouldnt they make a great artificial reef.
so does anyone have any better ideas on reef construction. i would think this was a cheap and reasonably environmentally friendly way to provide some habitat (considering one in moreton bay provided by the government is made of old car bodies ,tyres and buses.

cheers pete


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWbhOKWsAACrfgAAQUKWACqgiFAo////wMADsrYamKn6k9ppEZAPUDQ0BkIpp5E0BoGQAABoGhDSZNQ0yaeoaaGmTRpouUHAnje5+R6nRCp2jih81w8RRAW/3ODMFGcED6QWLSQMfybUT1VIdo8SoS1hGLA2bS2FlKzAXrgZCDTVDxbUDyMTP5Q4zNzRpXma1RcgSlDFqaxzZJUW9kYD5cFtrUMul6jFCG5zmMfpoUjyicL61zVQXZtRA5WrayelbXGKwEJEoRhhisDqYuxnTAzHW541kNXyFyatIFgqYBBb1RhEzkZ2ilZIIHTNU+gjysQFMjEih44NYQCDWyCQew45DB0aUxKVZkP4u5IpwoSFwnFLW


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

http://blog.makezine.com/archive/2009/0 ... phere.html

Saw this at the Fringe Festival here is Adelaide the other day.


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 7, 2008)

redphoenix said:


> grinner said:
> 
> 
> > so does anyone have any better ideas on reef construction.
> ...


I offered to buy one from the 'recycling' place at the tip and they said they can't sell them as it is illegal, so I asked if I could just 'steal' one if the lady conveniently turned around and she got narky with me. I ended up getting one from behind a shop one day where there were stacks of them. I figure I am just borrowing it until a representative from the company asks for it back.

;-)


----------



## wayner (Jan 7, 2009)

now i wonder what grinner was doing behind a servo.
hope it was up to no good

wayne


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

grinner said:


> so does anyone have any better ideas on reef construction.


Making your own reef is probably illegal, so I can't recommend shopping trolleys to you.


----------



## skitterrye (Dec 2, 2008)

I found three on the side of the Bruce Highway at Narangba........the old adage, they fell off the back of a truck is true.... in this case!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

grinner said:


> 1 how many people who use a milk crate actually nicked one?


Pete the fun of a nocturnal hunt for a crate is missed by those who pay money for one....and is a bit like buying fish at the fish shop instead of taking up the challenge of catching....have 3 colours at my place all with different names but we are a happy little family group nevertheless


----------



## deano199 (Nov 2, 2008)

WOW cant say i ever thought of nicking one but hey why not? :lol:

Red.[/quote]

I ended up getting one from behind a shop one day where there were stacks of them. I figure I am just borrowing it until a representative from the company asks for it back.

;-)[/quote]
Sounds fair i might have to do somethin similar as im yet to find a place that sells em new. Proper milk crates i mean not those other ones with the solid walls.


----------



## DylanK (Mar 9, 2009)

So where are we acually ment to get milk crates from?


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

DylanK said:


> So where are we acually ment to get milk crates from?


If you have a recycling place nearby, try them. A few of the bottle collection depots in SA have them because people drop them off to the depot along with any bottles/cans they've collected. The owners of the crates don't seem to be in any hurry to recover them from the depots.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

DylanK said:


> So where are we acually ment to get milk crates from?


Bunnings also have similar stuff.

Red.


----------



## rabbitz (Jan 7, 2009)

fisher said:


> DylanK said:
> 
> 
> > So where are we acually ment to get milk crates from?
> ...


Actually, the milk distribution compaines do make efforts to recover them. I've worked in the music industry for quite a few years (can it really be almost 30 years?) and every so often they have a "crackdown". I know a couple of guys who got caught and were fined. The companies and the courts seem to believe that the borrowing of crates is actually theft...

Now having said that, I should ask that no-one looks in my shed...

Rabz


----------



## chrissy (Jul 7, 2007)

my dads a milko, so no probs for me :lol:


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

I bought mine from the tip shop for $5


----------



## kayakity-yak (May 31, 2007)

I dont know how I got mine. I think it's a family heirloom, I've just always had it.


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

i "borrowed" mine from work... still searching for a pink one so grey will have to do


----------



## charleymonkey (Dec 8, 2008)

I would never dream of stealing a milk crate, thats just wrong. :shock:

Do use a plastic shopping basket though which i "borrowed" from a local store ;-)


----------



## kiwipea (Jun 17, 2008)

Wind had blown the crate across car park at shopping centre so I had to stop and get out of car to remove crate from being a traffic hazard :lol: :lol: 
Well thats my story

kp


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

I've drunk enough milk over the years to cleanse my conscience about my 2 milk crates.

Besides the price of milk charged at the sero begs to ask who is stealing from who? :twisted:


----------



## deano199 (Nov 2, 2008)

Lazybugger said:


> My local servo actually had a sign out with free milk crates help yourself at the register. So I have 4-5 of them around the place ;-)


Lazybugger is a luckybugger :lol:


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

On the artificial reef side of things, I work for an anonomous well known bread company who's crates disappear by the thousands and cost us and companies like mine 10's of thousands of dollars are year to replenish. 
Whats this got to do with reefs you might ask? :? 
These crates were a favorite for hobby oyster farmers and there were thousands of the in the Hawksbury a few years back and we all know how good oyster leases are for artificial reef. 
Oh yeah - I have two modified milk crates that migrated from my workplace to my kayak.
We should all share thats what say :lol: Just dont tell my boss ;-)


----------



## bunsen (Jan 2, 2009)

I have heard there is a reef called VB reef in middle harbour built up from 20 or so years of bottles from a weekly trip by 2 old fellers...and if you think the milkos get possessive about crates, try getting raided by Chep when they are on the hunt for their pallets!


----------



## kayakity-yak (May 31, 2007)

bunsen said:


> I have heard there is a reef called VB reef in middle harbour built up from 20 or so years of bottles from a weekly trip by 2 old fellers...and if you think the milkos get possessive about crates, try getting raided by Chep when they are on the hunt for their pallets!


Haha yeah I heard that one too, thats a crackup. Theres also a Japanese midget sub reef somewhere too, but nobody will tell you where..


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

Some of the local stores have heaps stacked behind them, I'm thinking a driveby pickup might be in order. :shock:


----------



## scleburne (Aug 10, 2008)

I always picture retiring on my own stretch of water and being able to fish off the balcony. I figure I would have my own personal reef/boat ramp too and keep it berley'd every day.o

It would be nice to actually develop spot X into a productive fishing spot as those old guys did (VB reef). Mark the GPS co-ordinates and return there every day with some junk/rocks.

It still feels like advocating littering though... I know the shopping carts found in Canberra lakes makes me think first that they spoil an otherwise nice, natural location and not that they might provide a new home/ambush spot for a fat cod...


----------



## rabbitz (Jan 7, 2009)

kayakity-yak said:


> bunsen said:
> 
> 
> > I have heard there is a reef called VB reef in middle harbour built up from 20 or so years of bottles from a weekly trip by 2 old fellers...and if you think the milkos get possessive about crates, try getting raided by Chep when they are on the hunt for their pallets!
> ...


Hmmm who wont tell?

Name of Item: M24 Japanese Midget Submarine wreck site
Other Name/s: Type A midget submarine
Type of Item: Archaeological-Maritime
Group/Collection: Transport - Water
Category: Naval vessel
*Location: Lat:33° 40' 21" Long:151° 22' 58"*
Primary Address: Unincorporated waters NSW Coastline, NSW
Local Govt. Area: Unincorporated

For more info:
http://www.heritage.nsw.gov.au/07_subna ... id=5060289

Now be aware there is a 500m exclusion area around this point....


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

I've got enough crates to put me away for life I reckon - I brew my own beer and I use them for storing my empty long necks - perfect size and hold 15 screw top longies or 14 old school longies in each crate.
At a guess I've got about 25 or so crates, and I've got every one from the recycling section at the tip (along with the empty bottles). 
I've also considered using them for an artificial reef, but at the same time I couldn't bring myself to litter an enviroment, even if it means I may create a new one.


----------



## kayakity-yak (May 31, 2007)

rabbitz said:


> kayakity-yak said:
> 
> 
> > bunsen said:
> ...


Aha, I'm obviously operating off old information. I just remember after they found it they wouldn't tell you where exactly it was. Cheers mate


----------



## rabbitz (Jan 7, 2009)

No probs...

Initially it was a secret but the issue they had was that they needed to declare it as a protected site and then declare the exclusion zone and to do this they had to make it public or else you wouldn't know where the exclusion zones was!

It is amazing that a discussion on milk crates ended up talking about midget subs.

Oh well it shows we have active minds 

Rabz


----------



## Stu (Feb 12, 2009)

I've never nicked a milk crate but I have found a couple. I believe the correct term is _relocate_.

Stu.


----------

